# Tanya and Mabel



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

This is Tanya and Mabel, they are in the shelter in Darlington SC, they are fortunate to have rescue in NY and Karen0519 and two other very generous people have sponsored them so that they are safe, we have hit a stumbling block as they have to have temp foster or be boarded for at least 1 week and all the funds here have run out. Can anyone find room for 2 very cute boarders until we can get them on transport or chip in to help pay for their board as they await their transport?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12450874&mtf=1 

Please help these two cuties find a home for the holidays
If you can help in any way please email me at [email protected]


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Are they adopted and just need transport? I'm confused, sorry.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I think they need boarding until the transport later or money to help pay for the boarding of them.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanya and mabel*

Tanya and Mabel need to be quarantined or boarded before the rescue takes them in.
I just emld. the rescue and Lynette at the shelter to see if they can still go on transport tomorrow to New York and be boarded out there for 10-14 das. and then go to the rescue.
that is what we would have to collect money for if the rescue can't pay the boarding.


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

Do you know if Babs is still with them? Also, do you have any info on Jazz? He is the one with the torn ligament. This is my first time trying to help so you will need to educate me. Has a family been found or just another shelter to take these two in NY? Why do they have to be quarantined?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Chelsea's Mom*

Chelsea's Mom

Lynette and Darlington could give you the info on Babs and Blackie.
I know that Babs is extremely sweet and gets along w/dogs but needs rescue.
Blackie needs rescue desperately. A friend of mine is paying his $75 sponsorship fee which includes shots. He is Low HW Pos.

The reason dogs that come from shelters need to be quarantined or kept separate from other dogs in a rescue is if they HAVE something you don't want to infect other dogs.

Please email [email protected] with your questions for Babs and Blackie.
We are still working on finding a aboarding place for Tanya and Mabel to go to their rescue in NY


----------



## Chelsea's Mom (Nov 8, 2008)

OK, I will do that. I have gotten in contact with Kerry with GGRLC, she and I are trying to work something out if we can. I know she is pretty full. I would take them in a heartbeat but like you said they can't be around other dogs just in case. Hopefully we can help out another way.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Little Update*

Here's a little update:

Tanya and Mabel are in boarding at a vet right now until they go to rescue in NY.
A found a rescue for Blackie in PA but the rescue needs a foster for Blackie either in SC or PA or inbetween the two. They will take him when one of their foster homes opens up.
LYNETTE at the shelter [email protected] said someone was driving in from NC today to possibly adopt Babs.

Please email Lynette with questions.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest update on Tanya and Mabel*

Latest Update on Tanya and Mabel:

Tanya and Mabel 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Tanya and Mabel made it to Delaware on Sunday night and spent Sunday night and tonight with Linda one of the drivers in the transport, because of the bad weather.
They are now trying to put the last few legs together for tomorrow, December 23rd, 
but still need a driver from Suffern Ny part of way to Albany NY.
Peppertree is trying to find a vol. to do all of this if possible, otherwise Tanya and Mabel will have to be boarded for Christmas Eve and Christmas Day as the lady that graciously kept them is having 20 people over.
I really hope these two sweeties don't have to go to boarding.

*Please email Michelle-transport coor. 
[email protected] and at
[email protected] and
[email protected]
if you know anyone who can help.*


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Update on Tanya and Mabel*

David of Peppertree will be meeting the transport today at 5!
The girls will be going to foster homes!
These are TWO VERY BEAUTIFUL AND SPECIAL GIRLS!!!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tanya and Mabel are in New York-Just ahead of a Snowstorm and before Christmas Eve!!*

Update-Tanya and Mabel are in New York!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

They made it!!!!! 

David says they are lovely, and petite, and not seriously shy or frazzled (note to non-Peppertree folks: we often 'specialize' in the super, super shy ones, so our standards are a bit different than the norm). I didn't get to meet them tonight because they arrived, literally, just as my kids were taking off but look forward to doing so tomorrow and over the holiday. We just had 3 boisterous doggy visitors, so two shy girls should fit in without a ripple, so long as they are good with the cat.

What a major undertaking, esp the transport part --- and arranging and paying for the quarantine boarding. Special thanks to their 'angels' for that.

Just wanted everyone to know that it's all been successfully completed, thanks to everyone's efforts. We'll get some new pictures this weekend (hope they aren't freaked out by the foot or so of snow) and let folks know how they fare as they settle in from the trip and then go off to foster and adoptive homes.

Again, thanks so much everyone -- and Happy Holidays!

Betsy Sommers
Peppertree Rescue

From Liz that drove 7 Plus Hours!!
I just drove 7 hours! LOL teaches me to read the whole thing. Love them lots for me, they were so sweet and cuddled up to me the whole way. I didn't want to let go. They will be in my heart for a long long time if not forever.
Smiles,
Liz

Another note from Liz:
I JUST walked in the door.it was a solid seven hours and ten minutes of driving! I am so glad to have played a small part in getting the two GORGEOUS steal your heart girls to rescue. Linda was amazing to drive all the way from Delaware to meet me in New Jersey. This is what I do rescue for, it's not when it's convenient for me...it's when dogs have to get to rescue or else. Normally I drive a three hour round trip sometimes four when there is traffic but this was the longest one ever. The one I really need to be grateful to is my son Chris who is severely handicapped and accompanies me on all runs. He had a horrible night last night and we both only got maybe three hours of sleep and he had seizures before leaving but he kept a smile on all the while listening to Barney. Mind you I was ready to shoot myself with Barney invading my brain!

Tanya and Mabel are so Sweet and judging by their teeth they are thought to be one year old or younger

They are with Peppertree Rescue in Albany, NY!
http://www.peppertree.org/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Another Update on Tanya and Mabel from Betsy of Peppertree Rescue IN NY!!!!*

:wave::wavey:*These are the **sweetest** girls! Seriously! It's just unthinkable to us here in the northeast that lovely young dogs like this would have been put down ...... even in a shelter around here, there would be a line around the block for them!* 

We had them up in the house for a while last night and I was just entranced. Mabel (with the dark muzzle) is the more outgoing, with an incredibly happy smile. Did well with our dogs and the cat - very good with Chasin -- and did very badly with our counters: countersurfer extraordinaire! Didn't mind being corrected .. but didn't really get corrected, either. "What? Oh, I'm not supposed to check out that counter/table. Okay. Didn't know that. Still -- that leaves about 10 other counters and tables to investigate. I'll concentrate on those." All with a brilliant smile. 

Tanya is a bit more shy and always keeps an eye on her sister (I'm becoming convinced they are sisters) but sweet, sweet, sweet (and much better about counters, btw). She's very hestiant to approach you, but she will summon up her courage and do so -- to give you a kiss! Significantly smaller than Maybel with a less dense coat and finer bones.

As I explained before, we try to separate 'pairs' for fostering, to increase their options for adoption. And with my impression that these girls are likely sisters *and* Tanya's apparent dependance on Mabel, we decided it was more important to do so. Tanya might always keep behind Maybel in dealings with people and lose out on the chance to really experience bonding on her own. She's clearly capable of it (those kisses), so she should experience it.

We have a special home for a smaller dog -- the brother of one of our Board members who recently lost his wife of more than 50 years. Still active -- but needing someone to love .. and talk to. So we decided that one of them should go to him for fostering and, if all worked well, adoption. They were both so sweet that I couldn't figure out which one to recommend ............ SO we all went on a road trip!! Both girls went visiting to Williamstown, Mass. and quickly met and were wonderful with the three resident Goldens. They all went outside and, although the yard is reliably fenced, we wondered if they would come back to us (trailing leashes just in case). Well, these are **Southern** dogs and there is **snow** on the ground --- they were back in the house before anyone else!! It was a sketch to see them trotting along with the other dogs, happier and more secure by the moment. These dogs are very, very ready to settle into homes of their own.

It was decided, by all of us really, that Mabel is a better option for our Board member's brother -- so she's headed to Vermont probably this weekend, with a spay already scheduled hopefully next week. Tanya is back here and, encouragingly, doing fairly well without her sister. She's come a long way in opening up to people - and leash skills. One of our other volunteers is already working with a prior adoptive family who have a Golden they adopted from us -- so Tanya maybe heading to her own foster setting fairly quickly, also with a spay as quickly as we can arrange it. (We've found that it's better to get it all out of the way -- transport, moving from home to home, and spay/neuter -- all up front, so that they don't finally relax and *then* get upended again and have to learn to trust all over.)

Sorry we didn't grab a picture tonight of them trotting around with the three larger Goldens, thoroughly enjoying being part of the party, but we'll try for ones with their new (hopefully permanent) foster families.

They are doing very, very well -- and although I know it was a lot of work on the part of a lot of people, they were so very much worth it!! Don't know when we've had sweeter pups.

Question: Mabel has a dark tounge - just saw it tonight. Up here, that usually means Chow Chow or Shar Pei, but she -- and a large number of other small, yellowish, black muzzle dogs we've gotten from the South -- have dark tounges and *no* hint of those breeds, in looks or temperament. I've assumed all along that they are part Black Mouth Cur, but apparently their tounges are not black although the inner part of their mouth is. Do any of you Southerners have any better idea either about BMCs or other breeds that might produce dark tounges. (Solid color over the whole tounge - not just spots, which is very common in retrievers of all sorts. Tanya has that.)

Good job, folks!!
Betsy Sommers
Peppertree Rescue


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Peppertree seems to have been really busy lately! It's wonderful to read their updates. Thank you Karen...


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah! Good news all around! Those girls do look so sweet. It's a shame they couldn't go together, but sometimes that's ok too.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Karen, you are terrific.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the compliment, but it's always a REAL TEAM effort.
Several people involved just like you and me, donating, emailing, coordinating, and then most importantly a rescue to open their hearts to a dog.

Who know,maybe Tanya and Mabel will stay together in the end, or live close to one another!!!


----------



## MissRue (Nov 18, 2008)

You Rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Latest Update on Tanya and Mabel!!*

*Update from Dec. 29 from Betsy of Peppertree *

Tanya and Mabel went to their Foster Homes Yesterday and they most likely will become their adoptive homes. They had already been separated for a few days and seem to be adjusting.

The man who took Mabel wasn't supposed to get her until Jan. 1, but he couldn't wait and came to get her yesterday!!


Below is the report today from Mabel's temporary foster home, about passing her along to the foster-maybe-adopt home in Vermont. Bob is our volunteer's brother .... who was **supposed** *to come by on Thursday. But, since he's already gotten a bed, collar with matching leash, crate, toys, etc., etc. I guess he figured he needed a dog sooner rather than later. (She was supposed to get a picture of this but didn't mention it -- I'll ask)*
Tanya will be going to a permanent foster home tomorrow afternoon(Dec. 30th) - experienced folks with a very nice, big Lab named Yankee who is accomplished at helping new, nervous fosters get comfortable and start feeling secure. We're lining up several homes to meet her after she gets settled in at Lynn's.

So the girls are good and 2009 is going to be a VERY different year for both of them!! Thanks to all of you.

Betsy


Bob just left here with Mabel. He got home earlier than expected and called last night to ask if it was OK to get her today instead. I gave her a melatonin this morning because I could tell she sensed something was up and was very edgy, like a nervous kid getting into everything to release stress. She was very shy again when Bob got here, but I think she'll come out of it fast, she really had made big progress in the short time she was here. When it was time to leave she got into the car, climbed on the seat, then turned around and got comfortable. When they drove off she was chewing a nylabone. 
The paperwork is in the mail (foster contracts). Her spay is scheduled for Jan. 8th and Bob will get the receipt and certificate off the next day.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I love happy endings!


----------

